# Indiana Gas City Marion area



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking for someone in the area of Marion / Gas City. There are 4 commercial locations right now with possible more upcoming. PM if interested.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Buhler......buhler.......anyone


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Still Looking...


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I know it's early but lets get this set up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've never met a plower who likes gas stations!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1649137 said:


> I've never met a plower who likes gas stations!!


I like the $$ they pay. My route is 14 stations and WELL worth doing. As much as they suck lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

got-h2o;1649152 said:


> I like the $$ they pay. My route is 14 stations and WELL worth doing. As much as they suck lol


I like the $$$ two. I hate chasing the caps. We have a few with grocery stores.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

The locations are not gas stations. They are fast food. Is that better or worse? Gas City is an actual city.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

lilpusher;1649167 said:


> The locations are not gas stations. They are fast food. Is that better or worse? Gas City is an actual city.


That makes sense now. Speedway took over all the Gas City's a few years ago here in Chicagoland. Thought maybe there was a few left in IN. Fast Food and plowing go together in many ways.


----------

